

Doing it Wrong - What Real Hacker Hostels Would Look Like - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/what-real-hacker-hostels-would-look-like/

======
mquander
Flagged as crap. Half of this article is just shouting insults into the void.

If the point of the post is "it would be cool to have hacker cohabitation all
over the place, so that we could just zip around the world and live here and
there with like-minded people" then the author should just say that point
instead of layering on a bunch of bizarre chestbeating.

------
Ralith
The philosophy page this article cites is hilariously contradictory: it
bemoans hackers working for other people rather than bringing their own ideas
to life, and then encourages them to work for other people through the OP's
service--the same arrangement, except that he profits.

Not to mention the allusion that the people doing the hiring and the people
being hired are the same sort of people, while characterizing the latter as
constantly on the verge of running out of money, and the former as able to
afford having their own personal projects implemented by others.

